# Putting together a gift basket



## candlecreations (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm putting together a bath and body gift basket for my mother in law for christmas. What other fun items can I include besides the obvious lotions, soaps, salts, etc. Maybe something to give it a theme? What cute ideas have you used or seen in the past?


----------



## sandalwood (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe pick a fruit theme like apples or pears - Give all the soaps and lotions the same fruit fragrance then include fresh fruit. Maybe even include a bottle of wine, some cheese and some other snacks.


----------



## jade (Nov 28, 2006)

You could do something wintery like a snowman theme. Use white, silver and blue colors and include snowflake and snowman themed items.


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

Even though it's winter, you could put together sort of a beachy-themed basket. Include coconut or other tropical scents. Maybe throw in some flip flops, sunglasses, tropical post cards, seashells, etc.


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 6, 2006)

A massage or spa gift certificate would be a nice way to complete a pampering gift basket.

If you're going for something cheaper you could include a couple books and some snacks or else a DVD and some microwave popcorn.


----------



## shilo (Jan 5, 2007)

You could do a pedicure themed basket. Include things like a foot scrub, minty foot cream, nail polish, nail file and slippers. Maybe you could even make footprint shaped bars of soap to go with it.


----------

